
Clojure Conj Reading List - apgwoz
http://sigusr2.net/2010/Oct/24/clojure-conj-reading-list.html
======
nkassis
How to Solve It: A New Aspect of Mathematical Method is a really good book. It
was suggested to me by the best high school prof I ever had.

Other awesome books this teacher suggested were: Infinity Beyond the beyond
the beyond, The Education of T.C. Mits and The Einstein Theory of Relativity:
A Trip to the Fourth Dimension, all written by Lilian Lieber and illustrated
by her husband Hugh Gray Lieber. These books were just reprinted recently go
check them out.

~~~
gfodor
Yes, How to Solve It is great. It is worth a re-read every year or so since it
provides a baseline framework for thinking about things clearly.

------
kumarshantanu
I read "How to Solve it by Computer" by R G Dromey, which is based on Polya's
book is excellent too. Solving HTSIBC problems in Clojure may teach one a lot
of Clojure IMHO.

